# Big John disassembly



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

So I asked about this before and nobody had any ideas, but going to ask again and see if I can get some info.

I got a nice Hartland Big John locomotive a while back from fleabay and wanted to disassemble it to clean and paint it. I asked about this on here and nobody knew how she comes apart. I just ende4d up with another one because my friend I hang around with has my fleabay password and decided I needed another Big John and bid it using my account and I won much to my surprise (needless to say my friend knows not to pull that again).

When Big John II arrived a screw had come out from the tender and I could see that another one would take the tender off and I did it. I didn't fool with the first one as I didn't want to mess it up. After taking off the tender shell, saw that I could remove 2 screws from the bottom of the loco and a lead weight would come out which exposed the nut that held the rear truck on. I saw that 2 screws held the cab roof on and I removed those. Also saw that the steam dome would pull right off, but nothing was under there to further the disassembly. I can see that a screw holds the stack on, but can't get to it due to the front truck.

So does anyone know what to do to finish the tear down? Are there any exploded diagrams of this locomotive? If the locomotive came with instructions that have what I need, neither of these came with instructions.

Doug


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

have you tried to contact hartland? Phone: (219) 362-8411 

Email: [email protected] 

Fax: (219) 362-7568


----------

